# Testing Tex's Tubes, Chrony, Card And A Dove



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Video pretty well speaks for itself.
Regular setup the larger tubes will launch a 117 grain .44 caliber lead ball at over 250 fps.... and allow tremendous accuracy out of the larger holed type of slingshots.
Cut at about 10 inches, single per side, bottom looped just enough to hook onto the slingshot.
I didn't measure the draw weight but it is comparable to a 7/8" - 5/8" double tapered bandset of theraband gold... and seems to be just about the same speed.
As with most tubes I expect these to last longer than the flats of similar strength and speed.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

nice !!


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice. Are you going to offer band sets using these tubes?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Good review on the tubes Bill. I've moved it to "Slingshot Hunting" because of the Dove Kill at the end. Thanks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Those are some promising results. 100 ft will last a LONG time!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the tubes look like they keep the ammo in a long straight line after its shot . ooooohhh its almost dove season out here !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for that review, Bill. Those heavy tubes look very good indeed.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice vid bill and that was a nice kill at the end.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

*Thanks for that really great review Bill.* For those that live up north and don't recognize the bird, it is an Inca dove and is about 1/2 the size of a Mourning Dove or White Wing Dove. There is one more Dove here that is smaller than the Inca Dove and that is the Ground Dove. The Ground Dove is a tame Dove and can be approached to with in a few feet. I think that is because it is revered and feed my some Spanish speaking people. I have had both in my Yard. Right now I have Goldfinches feeding on the Sunflowers that we let grow in a small patch in my back yard. -- Tex


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. It took me a little bit before I found where this review ended up.



curmudgeon said:


> Nice. Are you going to offer band sets using these tubes?


No, I don't think so. Tex sells the tubing and stuff and I don't want to sell against him.
Pretty much everything I sell is my own stuff... of course I do sell bandsets with Texshooter pouches on them... and that is because Tex's pouches are in my opinion the best general purpose pouches out there. Sure, you can get a special cut and size to fit a particular type of ammo better... but if you want to shoot marbles, small rocks, hex nuts, lead and or steel... and not have to change out your setup (like many of my customers do) then the Texshooter pouch is the one I like best.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments on my pouch Bill. I designed it to be an all around pouch and I know there are others that will fit specific needs some better. I also think that Bill makes variety of slingshots that will fit most everybody’s needs. If you don't like Ergo’s, he makes classics. He has also really supported the sport in several ways. -- Tex


----------

